# I love my Router Boss!



## woodplay

You bet I did. Gotta have the DRO. I didn't get the vertical DRO though. I prefer to use brass setup blocks. I did get the precision stops, spiral bits, clamps and centering bit.
I've visited Franks woodshop. He's the guy that does the videos for Lewis. Frank's a great guy. We messed around in his shop for a few hours before I even realize 1 hour had passed.


----------



## RBWoodworker

Ok..can anyone give me a link of where u buy these things? I am interested in getting one myself


----------



## woodplay

I posted a link in my review. Get yourself an R.B.


----------



## RBWoodworker

Got it.. that's great!! I love it..


----------



## jstegall

The only thing worse than having a router boss and not being able to use it is having a WoodRat and not having time to use it…worse because I have had it longer (before the Boss was made).


----------



## VirgilJohnson

I looked at the videos and what I did not see was a way of putting mortise in the end of a rail.
I am thinking of 2 or 3 foot rail or longer.

Can the RB do this?

Virgil


----------



## VirgilJohnson

Sounds great Dave.

I thing 4 feet would be the longest I would need for what I do.
I was thinking of balusters and porch rails.

Thanks.

Virgil


----------



## jstegall

DaveR, what do you think the differences are? between the Rat and the Boss?


----------



## Karson

Looks like some happy owners.


----------



## jstegall

Thanks for the comprehensive comparisons Dave. That gives me the info I wanted. I have an extensive cabinet makeover coming up and I had been considering a Router Boss. I use the Hitachi now (close out special at Lowes) but I like the dust collection chute on the DeWalt. I agree about the "look alike" band saws. Mine is so old that it still says Rockwall.
I have seen the arguments and it reminds me of the Festool-EZ Smart owners going back and forth.

Thanks again DaveR


----------



## jstegall

Yes, I do have the WR but I am seriously considering the RB. I have been checking out Aldel's site and I like what I see.


----------



## pmf2000

Doesn't anyone have problems in terms how long it takes to set this machine up? In the demonstration video they had a couple of different machines so it was hard to tell how long it would take to switch between setups. That always makes me nervous. And with all of the accessories it looks like this machine is over $1000. I would be interested to hear about this.

Tim


----------



## woodplay

Dave's right. But it's good question to ask. I contemplated it many times too. And there are times where I wish I didn't have to change to this attachment or that one. But then I realize what that would be, a cnc machine and I think those start at $5,000.


----------



## pmf2000

Given the responses, I'll have to reconsider this. I'm a sucker for these kind of jigs (Dowelmax, Jessem Zip Slot, Akeda dovetail, Woodline Dadomax ect.) but as I mentioned it seemed overly complicated for the price. Thanks for the review and comments!


----------



## toddc

I have a WoodRat and really enjoy it. I have not used it to it's full potential but like Dave says, it is the go to machine.

For what it costs it is a good deal. It is accurate and it allows me to mill material in a way that makes more sense for many projects.

I could see that the improvements in the Router Boss would be worth having, but my wife would notice a repurchase and that could be the death of me.

I use two DeWalt routers with the plunge bars set up on their own phenolic base. I change the base with router instead of changing bits. The routers keep their settings and this is valuable to me as a business.


----------



## woodplay

The Router Boss should be viewed in a different way than all woodworking jigs. First of all the RB is not a jig. In order to expand it's potention it should be viewed as a major component of the shop like the tablesaw, bandsaw and router table. It's not obvious to the beginner all of the things you can do on the tablesaw. At very first glance it doesn't look like it can do anything other than cut wood into pieces just like the bandsaw. But when you get to know the tool and what you can do with it you're only limited by how far your creativity and imagination can carry you. 
Has anyone ever tried to use Photoshop without learning how to use it first? I have, and I wasn't instantly aware of all of it's capabilities. Not even close. Also, once you have learned Photoshop it won't finish a project by itself. It's still up to the user to decide when and how to use it's many wonderful tools to create something great. It's the same with the Router Boss.


----------



## toddc

Rick's analogy to the photoshop expresses my experience - with both. Well said Rick!

Here you can see the first set of dovetails cut on the WoodRat. You can also see the base that I made for it.

I do not have room to leave it set-up on the wall and I like having the router cutter at this height to see. The base makes it mobile but it is a hog! Notice that I created an area on each side to clamp it down.

I really like the idea of LED lights to illuminate the cutting area. Sometimes I have to clamp on a lamp, as I get older I notice that the need for light is greater.



I was quite impressed with the first fitting.



I still cut my mortises with the mortising machine but I cut the tenons with the WoodRat. This is before the walls got sheetrock in my shop.





Another Perfect Fit!


----------



## toddc

I want the Router Boss!


----------



## toddc

I can't remember what bit I used, it was a couple of years ago that I did that.

One thing I have not been please with is that the applied stickers for the angles get caught by the router plate and start coming up. As soon as the edge starts coming up it is all over.

I was thinking that they should make them laser engraved or something.


----------



## toddc

Sell the Rat? Hmmm… that could work.


----------



## toddc

I don't really know of many woodworkers do you? Is there a way to find a community of woodworkers and reach them?


----------



## woodplay

We should start a web site designed to do that. Oh man. This is gonna be big!


----------



## toddc

Dave - It is good to know that you took the scales off. I had considered it because I was setting the angles manually anyway.

All of the bits and manual references were in euro mm's and something did not reconcile 100% into inches for the setup. It may have been due to the other issues that you stated.

Other than that, I have found it to be an incredible milling machine. I can realize and appreciate the improvements on the Router Boss just from the description you have provided.

I think a lot of guys are turned off by the price, but they do not realize what the machine is capable of. I believe that it is incorrectly compared to dovetail and fingerjoint jigs. But it is not a jig. It is a milling machine.


----------



## toddc

OK, I am really embarrassed here, but I just make the adjustments manually as I see them.

I also am caught a bit because I quit dragging it back and forth from Montana to Ohio when I was working out there. I bought an Akeda dovetail jig at the Woodcraft Store in Columbus, OH.

There were a couple of benefits to this; it wasn't as difficult to pack and travel with and the repeatability is of some value.

The last couple of projects that required dovetails I used the Akeda here in my the shop. The shelf that I keep the WoodRat on has a lot of lumber and sheet goods stacked in front of it for a big project that I am neck deep in.

But I love my Rat nonetheless.


----------



## toddc

The funny thing is that When I bought the Akeda I compared it to the WoodRat's ability and freedom to make variably spaced dovetails.

With the Akeda I have a blend of fixed repeatability and a minor loss of freedom for spacing dovetails in comparison to the WR.

With the Akeda material dimensions have to fall on 1/8 increments but with the WR I can totally ignore fixed dimensions.

I notice on the Akeda that as the template bushings get beat up, the accuracy for fit is lost. This of course is inherent to any brand that uses template bushings.


----------



## toddc

Here is how I set up the WoodRat; I pull it out and the routers too, I install the bits for the joint, I fiddle with it a bit - and it works.

I could not give a class on it. I use it intuitively, sort of like my Mac.

I agree on the zipper teeth jigs.

I had wondered about the HSS dovetail bits. They definitely have a look that I prefer, but I have yet to purchase any.


----------



## woodplay

Well I haven't put my dovetail bits to a ton of use but I got the HSS dovetail bits from the Craftsman Gallery. I'm told that they produce a sharper and cleaner cut when they are kept sharpened. Plus they're much easier to sharpen because they is no carbide. I use this little guy http://www.thecraftsmangallery.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?page=W/PROD/S/32-100 with a few passes on each side of my dovetail bit. How often I do that depends on how often I use it. But after a few passes my bit is as sharp as the day I got it. I don't know if you can do that with carbide bits as easily. 
At least this is the method I view as the best at this moment.

I did get carbide spiral bits because I can't sharpen those.


----------



## woodplay

Oh ya. That's one of the things I liked most about the RB. Now I can clamp up a decorative box on the mortise table and precisly cut the mortises for any kind of hinge. The quadrant hinges are the most difficult but they're so much easier and safer to do with the RB and the mortise table. I can also do inlay soooooo easy with it. Just secure my box in place, set my stops for length and depth while using the digital readout as well and they're perfect. I don't have to set anything down onto a moving bit and place markings on my fence so that I know where to stop.


----------



## woodplay

I would have better pictures on here right now but I have a small shop and at the moment I'm still waiting for my cast iron table replacement for my bandsaw and the replacement circuit board for my jet air filter. Both of those are taking up valuable floor space in the middle of my shop and my planer is parked in front of my router boss right now. I notice that not many people have pictures of their shop on LJ's but I intend to once I get some things out of the way.


----------



## boboswin

Excellent information Guys .
This thread is worth a lot for us novices.
"times they are a changin"

Bob


----------



## tedth66

Do any of you use a router other than the Dewalt on the RBoss? I have a Bosch 1617 plunge router that I'm attaching to the Boss. I've modified the transition plate to attach to my router and now all i have to do is buy the proper length screws to be able to attach the transition plate and router to the RBoss plate.

Ted


----------



## jstegall

Ted, I own the woodrat rather than the RBoss. I use my Bosch 1613 (light duty) and my Hitachi M12V which works just fine. I bought the base for the Hitachi and I cannot remember if I bought a special base for the Bosch or just modified one. 
If yours works, then you did the right thing.
I had thought of buying the Boss but if I retire, I probably will pass.
john


----------



## tedth66

thanks guys,,, i just purchased some shorter 6mm screws to attach my Bosch 1617 to the Boss and it works pretty well. The only issue I see is dealing with the depth adjustment gauge which is located in the back. Now I'll need to perform a bunch of test runs to get the hang of this awesome tool.

Ted


----------



## albachippie

This is a great thread, very inspiring guys.

BTW, Todd, did you make that speaker in the background of your first photo? Very nice!


----------



## toddc

Albachippie - I just saw your question - 19 days later.

The speaker is a Yamaha that I modified by adding the tweeter and midrange from the other speaker that I blew. This is the second set of speakers that I have blown in my shop and I am in the process of blowing my third set right now.


----------



## JKC

I'm contemplating a Router Boss purchase.

Could the Lumberjocks who currently own and use a Router Boss make a few comments about the dust collection efficiency on this newer machine?

Thank you


----------



## JKC

Thanks Dave.

I have about three locations in my garage/shop where I could set up the Router Boss. The best location is also the one closest to the door going into the house. I'm concerned about making a mess near that door, then tracking the sawdust into the house (I'm sure most woodworkers know that drill…). With the dust control hooked up, sounds like the Router Boss makes only a small, but very manageable "mess."


----------



## woodplay

Dust collection on the RB is pretty darn good as long as you have it all hooked up. There's a magnetic hood that attaches under the router plate for dust collection in front of the bit. There's also dust collection built in behind the bit. I normally just use the one behind the bit although I know another person that prefers both. Either way it's just as good or better dust collection than you'd expect from any wood working tool currently on the market. Except for festool I suppose, but they don't make anything like the RB.


----------



## JKC

Thanks guys, this is good information.

For you Router Boss users, besides dovetails and mortise & tenon joints what other types of cuts have you done with it that puts a smile on your face?

I don't own a router table, and I'm thinking that if I get a Router Boss I may not need to own a router table. Your thoughts?


----------



## JKC

Thanks Dave.

Looks like you can easily work on odd shaped parts too, not just the normal perfectly square sticks. As it has been said, you're limited only by your imagination.


----------



## JKC

Rick,

I was just looking at the photos of your beautiful work in your gallery.

Did your Router Boss play a significant role in the making of some of those pieces? That ring box is really cool. Seems like working with really small pieces like that is made to order for the RB.


----------



## JKC

My target date is mid April, so it looks like I'll be able to take advantage.


----------



## JKC

The Router Boss comes in three sizes.

Question for you Router Boss owners: Do you wish you purchased a larger size?


----------



## mvflaim

Dave, do you have a link to that offer from Pop Wood?


----------



## toddc

Dang, I want the new Router Boss and the dovetail bit set!


----------



## Galirex

I don't think I should have found this topic !!!!!
This is an amazing tool !
I think I will have to start saving up….


----------



## JKC

I'm about to pull the trigger on my Router Boss order.


----------



## JJohnston

Does the RB do the really simple things, like chamfering an edge, as easily as on a router table? Could it take the place of a RT altogether?


----------



## majeagle1

Dave,
How do you, or would you, compare the RB to the Incra LS router system?


----------



## majeagle1

Dave,
Mostly for repeatability and accuracy, the various dovetail joints, customization of dovetail joints ( variable spacing ), and decorative dovetail joints. You know me, BOXES for the most part !

Tks


----------



## majeagle1

Thanks Dave for your input, this has been a great review / thread for me to get this kind of information / help.

Something to think about now !


----------



## woodplay

I don't know about you guys but I've always got my mind in the tool gutter. 
Soon I'll be posting a very small cnc machine kit I put together.


----------



## JKC

"...I've always got my mind in the tool gutter."

I know that creek!


----------



## lightweightladylefty

DaveR, 172 days ago you stated that you could use a vertical raised panel bit in the RB. If I'm not mistaken, I don't believe it would be possible to use it on anything other than straight lines (no cathedral arches, etc.). Is this correct?

L/W


----------



## lightweightladylefty

DaveR, Thanks for clarifying this issue. L/W


----------

